# New group in St. Louis, MO



## arstk8 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi, long time (aren't we all, haha) social anxiety sufferer here. I've taken it upon myself to create a new social anxiety meetup group for St. Louis, MO. My intention with this group is for it to be part social group, part support group. It will be a safe space for those of us with SA. Here's the link: https://www.meetup.com/Saint-Louis-Social-Anxiety-Meetup/events/237662864/


----------

